# Onkyo Tx-Nr906



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

I just received my A/V, as im still waiting for the delivery of the 7.1 speaker system. I decided to try out this baby with some speakers. I am trying to connect a 2 channel setup temporarily. I have tried conecting speaker A and B to the front channel connectors / zone 2 connectors. Unfortunatly sound only comes out of 1 speaker. Bought speakers are ok as swapping them / cables with the left channel produces sound.

Can anyone enlighten me to my misconfiguration issue? as the manual was not helpful in diagnosing this issue


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

If you swapped speakers and they both work, sounds like you have a bad channel. There's is not much to connecting and setting up the speakers to play. 

Did you run Auto-Setup? If not, run it and then see if it plays, if not, then I definitely believe you got a bum receiver.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

I will try the auto setup. The interesting thing is that it is in my opinion pumping bought channels from the same speaker. As changing the mode to stereo and mono produces very different / blunt sound.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

I also played around with zone A / B connectors again sound only produced from L channel. either all the bord is bad or this is bad config. I will try the auto setup after a factory default reset.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

I am sure this is a config issue, as when i ran the auto setup program I recieved a NO on the right F channel (speaker not detected), so in order to isolate the issue of bad channel I also connected the speaker to the center channel and a tone played. Now my input (composite Cab/sat) is still playing from only the left front channel. I tried all speaker ports and still no sound. I admit i did not do the first time setup (on the assumption that I will be repeating the process once the real speakers arrive). Anyone have any idea what this could be?? I sure hope its not a bad A/V as the shipping on this unit was murder.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

FIXED IT, the default listening mode was mono :S
changed it to stereo all channel and sound played.


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

Problem still persists it was the C channel that was producing the sound. Anyone know how to fix a dead channel?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Where did you buy it? Is is not warranted?


----------



## stifler (Feb 16, 2009)

ebay, the issue is SHIPPING costs a tonne. So if there is some fuse I can test before paying for shipping again Id rather o that.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I am not aware of anything... someone else might be though.

I would contact the seller and see if he will absorb the shipping since it the channel is dead on arrival.


----------

